# Which slot cutter bit from MLCS?



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

I will be making locking rabbet joint for drawers.

Will width of cut make a difference in strength?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

TrevortdogR said:


> I will be making locking rabbet joint for drawers.
> 
> Will width of cut make a difference in strength?


I generally use either 1/3 or 1/2 the thickness of the workpiece. Never used a slot cutter for that, though. Just a straight bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

TrevortdogR said:


> I will be making locking rabbet joint for drawers.
> 
> Will width of cut make a difference in strength?


What Duane said, 1/3-1/2 the stock thickness. You can use either a straight bit or a slot cutter. As far as which of the MLCS slot cutters, I prefer the 3 wing.


----------



## PaulsonJacob (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you made it?


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

jeffjacob said:


> Have you made it?


Not yet. I just got my table saw(Rigid R4512) and just about finished putting it together. 

I have a couple Freud blades that should arrive wed or thur from woodcraft. 

I'm waiting on my original incra jig that should have came with my fence but somebody screwed up the order, and man are they slow to ship things. 

I have the material and I need to make sure my table saw is properly aligned and then get busy.

I will have to post some pics.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

I finally got one drawer made!


----------

